# Isle of Palms/Wild Dunes Resort



## wyatt70119

Just found this board. Hoping to get a bit of info before I make my first visit to your fine state. I'm going to be in the charleston area at the "Wild Dunes Resort" on the north end of "Isle of Palms" April 2-6. Coming in for my sister-in-laws wedding. Have a fly-fishing charter with Capt. Chad Ferris on the 3rd, but hoping to do some surf fishing also. I'm bringing a 9 ft surf rod with a sahara 6000 loaded with 20lb power pro, a couple of light weight spinning rigs for throwing jigs and spoons and a 7 wt fly rod. Anyone have any idea about the surf fishing at that end of Isle of Palms (north end). What about a good tackle store for bait, advice, etc...? Any interesting areas that are accessible to the surf/wade fisherman would be appreciated. I will have a car, so I am not tied to that one area. Though just being able to walk out the door, hike the beach for a half hour or so to a good area to fish would be great. Everyone else plans on "hitting the links" a bunch while there. Never had any interest in the game. I'm looking fitting in as much fishing as possible between all the wedding festivities.

Thanks in advance.

-Wyatt
New Orleans


----------



## emanuel

Never cared much for golf either, although the mini-golf has always been fun. Fishing is so much better.

I don't know much about Charleston but here's a couple links for you:
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/ 
http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/etc/fishing.html


----------



## Kozlow

wyatt70119 
Try these link's: Look carefully lots of info here. http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=sc 


Look's like a nice Pier http://follyfishingpier.com/ 
Beach and river fishing: http://www.charlestonbuilders.com/articles/follybeach.htm 

Bait shop's:
Isle of Palms Hardware 1509 Palm Boulevard Isle Of Palms SC 29451 US (843) 886-6340 

Anglers Wild Dunes Yacht Harbour 50 41st Avenue Isle Of Palms SC 29451 US (843) 886-3054 


Isle of Palms

Beginning in the latter part of the 19th century, the Isle of Palms began welcoming visitors. At that time, the island was accessible only by water and a single railroad bridge. Today, visitors can receive complete information on the Isle of Palms at the Mt. Pleasant/Isle of Palms Visitor Center, conveniently located in Mt. Pleasant at the corner of US Hwy. 17 and McGrath Darby Blvd.

As the years have passed, the Isle of Palms has become increasingly popular with its appeal spreading far beyond the boundaries of the Lowcountry. Ease of access to this resort island has played an important role in its popularity. I-26 intersects with I-526, which leads directly to the island via the Isle of Palms Connector (SC 517). While becoming an ever more popular vacation destination, the Isle of Palms has lost none of the charm for which it is famous! Moderate year-round temperatures and seven miles of wide, sparkling beach combine to make the Isle of Palms the perfect vacation destination throughout the year. Many visitors are discovering the island's special charm during the spring, fall and winter months. 

The Isle of Palms offers every activity imaginable. Whether you are the adventurous type, or prefer to relax under the warm South Carolina sun, you're sure to find your own special kind of fun. If salt water is your passion, you will love the Isle of Palms! Great surfing, swimming, windsurfing, surf casting and offshore fishing are yours for the asking. You'll also enjoy crabbing and shrimping in the beautiful creeks and deep green marshes that separate this semi-tropical island from the mainland. There is also a beautiful family-oriented park located directly on the beach! 

Although separated from the mainland, the Isle of Palms is in no way isolated! It is both a residential and vacation island, featuring numerous shops offering a full complement of goods and services. You'll find a complete selection of retail and specialty shops, as well as real estate offices, a grocery store, numerous restaurants, banks, schools and churches. The Isle of Palms hosts several annual events such as the Isle of Palms Connector Run/Walk and the Sand Shark Run. 

The Isle of Palms offers a wide range of accommodations that stretch from one end of the island to the other. Choices include the Ocean Inn, Sea Cabins, and Seaside Inn, along with villas and private homes available through rental agencies. 


Never been there but I hope It help's you out.
Tell everyone at the wedding that Kozlow send's his Congrad's.  

T<--->--<>Lines
Kozlow

P/S Welcome to the Board let us know how you made out.


----------

